# pair is in the process of breeding



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

I was wondering how you know they are finished? I will be awake for a few more hours should I leave her over night/ or take her out before bed. She is till giving A LOT of eggs.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

op! Never mind he started not letting the girl near him anymore I think it is time  Awww for my first spawning pair that worked I think I have about 50 eggs in the nest perhaps. Hopefully they will hatch :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with them!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Thanks drama :-D I have tried so many different pairs I can't believe I found a good male that treated the female with kindness ;-) They worked so well together it was awesome didn't even take long for them to hit it off either!


----------



## andyong111 (May 3, 2010)

any update on this?


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Hey today he is patiently waiting for his little eggies to hatch he moves them around like crazy. I think he looks like a good fish daddy so far :-D Lets hope they all hatch now


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i might end up wanting one


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

beta novice said:


> i might end up wanting one


one of the babies you mean?


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yeah


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

hrm well if I have survivers I'll let you know


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

mm k


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

eggs starting to hatch


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

YAY! Congrats and good luck.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yay congrats


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats on the new arrivals!  Pics as soon as you can!!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yeah pics pics


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

ahaha I have one I will attach right now  sorry it is hard to see the babies


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

he looks like kinda angry like hey you dont touch my babies lol


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Eeh! Teeny little baby bettas! So cute!
And Daddy's so beautiful!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i cant see the babies


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

They're the little white dots in the aquarium with teeny white tails.. they're really hard to see.
Can't wait for my first spawn...!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Yup they are just above the dada! ;-) ahaha he did seem angry I was bothering him LOL

Betta Slave hopefully you will get a great spawn  Have you found a female yet?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I've decided I'm gonna breed Hattie to Spiri  When I'm sure he is perfectly healthy, of course.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

yay awesome!! they should make cute little babies :-D


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I know, I'm so excited ... But I'm going to Petsmart tomorrow... and if I find the right female for him (other than Hattie...) I might get her. I'll probably come home with a betta regardless... >
I can't wait to see how your fry's colors turn out, too


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

me 2


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Hey okay now I see one fry swimming but like the rest I can't see!!! Did dad eat them :shock:


----------

